# My backyard Photos



## MrMatt (Jul 25, 2008)

I recently moved back to Colorado so yesterday I decided to take some photos of critters around my yard. Hope you enjoy them.

Wolf spider






Pretty little skink






Mantisfly






Beetle






Another Beetle






little centipede






The scorpions have been everywhere this year... here are just a few I saw yesterday
























I've seen two metallic green jumping spiders this year, here's one






Here is a small purple one






A yellow one with her egg sac






An amazing yellow and orange one






A huge solfugid






Another pretty jumping spider











the biggest velvet ant I've seen






A snake and a horned lizard











Thanks,
Matt


----------



## crpy (Jul 25, 2008)

nice pics ,I believe thats a crown snake ,correct?

The green metallic jumper=gorgeous, and the purple/brown one as well


----------



## Canth (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, what part of CO are you in? I didn't know C. vittatus's range extended that far west. Excellent finds!


----------



## myrmecophile (Jul 26, 2008)

MMM interesting stuff. The mutillid looks like D. occidentallis, didn't realize it made it into Colorado. The snakes is a black headed or crowned snake I guess they are sometimes called. I to did not realize Centruroides made it into Colorado.


----------



## MrMatt (Jul 26, 2008)

*Snake*

I'm no expert by any means but I guessed the snake as a plains blackhead snake (Tantilla nigriceps). The C. vittatus are all over in this part of Colorado (I live in the southeastern plains). We also have many some vaejovis but you need a black light to find them. Aphonopelma are also very common on our property just not right outside the house like these guys.

Thanks for looking,
Matt


----------



## crpy (Jul 26, 2008)

MrMatt said:


> I'm no expert by any means but I guessed the snake as a plains blackhead snake (Tantilla nigriceps). The C. vittatus are all over in this part of Colorado (I live in the southeastern plains). We also have many some vaejovis but you need a black light to find them. Aphonopelma are also very common on our property just not right outside the house like these guys.
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Matt


yeah , in fla we callem crown or crowned snakes (tantilla relicta)


----------



## MrMatt (Jul 26, 2008)

Myrmecophile, Thanks that looks like that might just be what the velvet ant is.

Matt


----------



## calum (Jul 26, 2008)

nice pics man. youve got somr cool stuff in your back yard.


----------



## rochin (Jul 26, 2008)

the metallic green jumping spiders are beautiful creatures, you got a nice zoo in your backyard brother!


----------



## lhystrix (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice stuff.
Your other three jumping spiders are Phidippus.
The female with egg sac is P. cardinalis, the brown female is P. carolinensis, and the pretty yellow and orange one is most likely P. tyrrelli.


----------

